# [Video] New Black headed Boer in her new pen with her pals



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

Well the girls finished clearing the last "pen" in about 2 months and I have moved them to their new "work area". Plenty of browse to make young goats happy.

17 megs - 2 minutes


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

couldnt get it to work :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> couldnt get it to work


 I can't either... :shrug: :scratch:


----------



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

Umm does it not download?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I got it to work just fine. What a nice looking goat pen. Lots of places to run and have fun.

If I can say something without offending you. PLEASE take those collars off. As many sticks and twigs and things one sure enough will get something stuck on them and you will go out and find a dead goat because they were strangled. I have hear it happen WAY to many times. 

They are adorable goats. What cute faces looking at you and the camera like"wait where is the treat?"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah it worked here at work - maybe it was my Mac that was the issue.

As to the collars - I leave mine on but my set up is different :shrug:


----------



## DebianDog (Aug 9, 2009)

They are break away collars but I will look into another option. as a side note it take a lot more to "offend", you were just looking out for my babies.

For a Mac (this was created on a Mac BTW) use the free plugin http://www.telestream.net/flip4mac-wmv/overview.htm I just convert it to Windows because more people have it and a Mac can do both. :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It works ..... :greengrin: :leap: 

Really nice goaties there.... :wink:  :greengrin: 

I agree... with Lori ...the collars can be a hazard.... :hug: 

thanks for sharing with us.... :thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are cuties, pretties all of them! Didnt take em long to dump the feed hahaha.
Yeah I never leave collars on either.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha, once they saw the food it was chaotic! LOL..mine are the same way.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very adorable goats! Fun to see Delilah? come out first and actually all three one by one. Thanks for sharing.


----------

